# Sage portafilter holder parts



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello guy, does anyone know where I can get spare parts for a Sage Pro grinder. Specifically, the 58mm portafilter holder.

Does anyone have one they're looking to sell?

Thanks!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

contact Sage directly - they are very helpful apparently


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, thanks!!


----------

